# question about which fountain pen



## ryankelley (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like to start turning fountain pens and I really don't know where to start.  I have a mandrel from psi so I guess I will be a little limited on which kits I can get for now.  Does anyone have any suggestions on which kits are good for starters?


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ryan , the mandrel you have will make most of the pens we make (except a couple from Berea) so you can make anything from a Euro FP all the way up to the large Emperor and Majestic fountain pens .
As to which ? ... The Barron's are a good starting point and with a new nib from Lou will make a fantastic writing instrument that looks good is easy to make and writes well .


----------



## talbot (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ryan,
I've just started on FP's as well and went for the Baron to begin with.
Its relatively easy to make but make sure you get the bushings and the correct drill bits for it when you buy the kits.
I would also recommend getting extra tubes just in case you make a few early mistakes.
I found out the hard way when drilling blanks with large diameter bits that its best to cut the blanks longer than you need, drill down to the tube length or just a little bit longer and then saw the end off to reveal the hole. If you drill through you'll probably blow the blank, something that doesn't happen too often with a 7mm/slimline bit.
regards, Bill


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with the baron as a first.  Since the barrels are straight, there is nothing special to watch out for.  Nice easy kit to use and a fine pen.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

And to mix it up, you can also get some of the Sedona kits. They use exactly the same tubes, bits, and bushings as the Baron.


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd recommend either Churchill or El Grande from Arizona Silhouette (Berea). They feel more like a traditional FP in the hand, are nicely balanced if you don't post the cap, and have a nice fat grip section. 

Dan


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 9, 2008)

My only problem with the El Grande types of pens is that for a noob (newbie) the wall thickness on these kits don't leave much room for error . All it take is one dig-in and bye bye blank . The barron style pens (that includes the navigator and others) leave enough wood on the tube that a noob won't have a problem turning them successfully .
That being said the Curchill looks the most like what most people think FPs look like and has a nice feel when being used , and now that they have fixed the plastic parts of those style pens they are nice pens


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 15, 2008)

Butch... do you mean the kits are coming with the metal couplers, or just the replacement ones that are "out there" ?


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 15, 2008)

From what I have read here , Berea is now including both the plastic and metal couplers , at least that's what I last heard


----------

